# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Δυο συνδεσεις σε iMac/Mac OsX

## JimmakoS!

Καλησπερα παιδια.. Πως γινεται στα Mac os X να εχω δυο συνεσεις επανω και να τις αναγνωριζει και τις δυο?Η μια ειναι με ενα router της Forthenet που θα τραβαει ασυρματα και το αλλο ειναι για το awmn με καλωδιο.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάτι τέτοιο?

http://tinyurl.com/23mwuv6

----------

